# Anticipating gender disappointment - but don't know why?



## MrsMcP

...


----------



## Hopeful1479

I know how you feel, I am right there with you.... Just posted juat about the same thing, going into this pregnancy I wanted a girl so my daughter grew up having a sister and now that I am 2 days away from knowing I think I want a boy and very nervous either way to see how I feel... I guess all we can do is how it goes and deal afterwards. Obvioulsy either way we will love and adore our babies just the same but I know where you are coming from. Good luck keep us posted!!


----------



## k4th

:hugs:

I felt like this expecting my second. Like you, I felt like I was supposed to want a boy & a girl - but I didn't feel that way. You can't help what you feel so don't feel guilty!

My ds is now the apple of my eye & dd loves him to bits. 

I still get annoyed though when people say "aah how lucky... One of each" - like a girl wouldn't have been good enough :shrug: idk - maybe that's just being over sensitive. 

Good luck for your gender scan :hugs:


----------



## bubbles82

Totally get what you mean as I'm the same, I have one DD and have never really understood how so many people seem to favour wanting one of each. Me and DH both seem to have a preference for another girl, and I just feel terribly guilty about it, especially after two losses and my current pregnancy possibly not going so well. All I should want is a healthy baby. I worry a lot about having a boy and not bonding with him, and I hate the idea of feeling disappointed in a tiny baby who didn't choose to be brought into the world. I stayed team yellow last time as I was so worried about feeling disappointed for so long before even meeting the baby, and will hopefully do the same this time, as I can't imagine actually feeling disappointed once the precious new baby is in my arms. I feel like I'm disappointed for my DD too though like I would prefer her to have a sister than a brother, but I'm sure she'd love either just the same.


----------



## laila 44

I completely understand Hun. I felt exactly the same way when I was pregnant with my second I kept praying it was a girl be all I wanted was a sister for my daughter. My wish did come true and I now have 2 little girls and am pregnant with my third and feel the same feeling creeping back in


----------



## Misscalais

I hope you hear girl hun :hugs: 
I will say though, i have 3 boys and they are all just so adorable and i love them to bits. They always say things like oh mum you smell so pretty or i look like a princess when i wear a nice dress. 
Hopefully if you do hear boy it won't take long for you to feel ok about it :flower:


----------



## MelliPaige

I'm the same I really want my son to have a brother


----------



## Dinah93

I was the same. My daughter is so perfect why would I want anything different? When I found out I was having a boy I was so upset, boys like mud, and trucks, and once they turn 18 they leave home find a girlfriend and forget to ever call home again right? Well as it turns out yes he does like mud, and trucks, and luckily is still a good 17 or so years from moving out, but he's also a sweetie, with a big sense of humour, what's between his legs doesn't define his personality. I worried I wouldn't bond with him like I did with my daughter, and it did take longer to feel that same intensity, but I don't think that's because he's a boy, but because we were told our daughter would die before her first birthday, so there is an intensity to our feelings there due to what we went through in such a short period of time. If I pursude hubby to have a third, I do still have a preference for another girl, but I'd not cry if I was told boy again (I don't think, the idea of being outnumbered by rugby lovers in 10 years is a bit scary!) because what I now know is I love my children, be they boy or girl, they're still perfect.


----------



## MrsMcP

Just to update you... Firstly and most importantly baby is looking perfectly healthy! I honestly don't think I would have minded if I heard boy in the end, but as it happens baby is another girl! :pink:


----------



## k4th

MrsMcP said:


> Just to update you... Firstly and most importantly baby is looking perfectly healthy! I honestly don't think I would have minded if I heard boy in the end, but as it happens baby is another girl! :pink:

:happydance: congratulations!!!! :)


----------



## MelliPaige

Congrats!!


----------



## Misscalais

Dinah93 said:


> I was the same. My daughter is so perfect why would I want anything different? When I found out I was having a boy I was so upset, boys like mud, and trucks, and once they turn 18 they leave home find a girlfriend and forget to ever call home again right? Well as it turns out yes he does like mud, and trucks, and luckily is still a good 17 or so years from moving out, but he's also a sweetie, with a big sense of humour, what's between his legs doesn't define his personality. I worried I wouldn't bond with him like I did with my daughter, and it did take longer to feel that same intensity, but I don't think that's because he's a boy, but because we were told our daughter would die before her first birthday, so there is an intensity to our feelings there due to what we went through in such a short period of time. If I pursude hubby to have a third, I do still have a preference for another girl, but I'd not cry if I was told boy again (I don't think, the idea of being outnumbered by rugby lovers in 10 years is a bit scary!) because what I now know is I love my children, be they boy or girl, they're still perfect.

Im glad you did bond with your little boy :) my 22 year old brother still lives at home with my mum. My older sister and i had both moved out at 17 and one of my younger sisters by 20. So it's definitely not the case for every family lol my brother will probably be there till hes 30 :haha:


----------



## Misscalais

MrsMcP said:


> Just to update you... Firstly and most importantly baby is looking perfectly healthy! I honestly don't think I would have minded if I heard boy in the end, but as it happens baby is another girl! :pink:

Congratulations :) thats fantastic.


----------

